# 1985 Haro Master Project Completed



## undercover_poe (Jun 15, 2018)

I’ve got this mostly OG ‘85 Haro Master all set up. It needed some cleaning, new bearings, tires, tubes, chain, brake cables, a few brake smalls and grips. Now I’d say it’s about done. Maybe do Potts Mod if I can find the parts but this bike didn’t originally have that so I think it’s fine. 








And I put some pro bars on my GT. Now this bike is done and ready too. 







And this is what it looked like when I got it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lars Cohn (Jun 16, 2018)

Awesome, great job!


----------



## undercover_poe (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks. I’m loving it!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Jul 7, 2018)

Cool bikes but you have to make up your mind.  Its either Haro or GT??  I’d pick Haro over GT!


----------



## undercover_poe (Jul 9, 2018)

AnotherOneBitesTheDust said:


> Cool bikes but you have to make up your mind. Its either Haro or GT?? I’d pick Haro over GT!




Why not both. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Aug 5, 2018)

Back in the day, it was a war between GT and Haro as to who was number 1.  GT sent Haro a cake in the shape of number 1 and Haro reshaped it and sent it back as number 2!!  I’m a Haro fan so my collection has many Haro bikes and 1 GT.


----------



## dave429 (Aug 7, 2018)

Both great looking bikes!


----------



## undercover_poe (Aug 12, 2018)

thanks. Everyone love riding the master. Including me


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

